# Ecualizador Ashly gqx 3102 (fuente de alimentacion)



## cachilo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hola a todos  aca les traigo este hermoso ECUALIZADOR que fue victima de un problema en el suministro de energia causandole un corto y luego dejo de funcionar por completo













En la siguiente foto se ve remarcada la placa de la FUENTE DE ALIMENTACION (power supply)






Esta sufrio la mayor parte del golpe de tension dejandola sin funcionar, a simple vista se veia quemada

Note que la fuente era de punto medio con un positivo, un negativo y masa o cero volt


MI GRAN PREGUNTA ES​
En vez de reparar esa fuente compleja, cambiarla por una fuente comun 
(o sea un trafo comun con un puente rectificador y unos condensadores)






Suministrando energia a la placa principal del equipo












Los reguladores de voltaje que se ven en la imagen son 7818 y 7918
Se adaptaran bien estos reguladores a la fuente comun que quiero ponerle?



*ESTA ES LA FOTO DE LA FUENTE QUEMADA*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2012)

Yo creo que podés ponerle perfectamente un transformador de 17+17 Vac , puente rectificador y filtros y luego los dos 7818 y 7918.


----------



## cachilo (Nov 15, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, eso es lo que tube que hacer.
Funcionó a la perfección (los reguladores no calientan), así que tendré que llevarlo a que lo prueben para corroborar
que no halla alguna falla o el "bendito ruido".
Muy bueno éste foro, siempre con gente brindando ayuda
SALUDOS !!


----------

